# 2004 Success Pic Thread



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Just wanted to start a thread for 2004 success pics!! I'll start off with a doe i killed September 25th, wierd, 1st year we have hunted in September here in MO. Easton94


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

Nice, today is officially in the books, first day of bow in Ontario, I saw squirrels and racoons, and birds!! hope to post one soon.


----------



## xTravisx (May 8, 2003)

Nice doe. Are you in the antler restriction zone? I'm pretty much in the worst unit to hunt in(Southeast).......no extra doe tags 
and some of the smallest bucks in the state. The "Orange Army" around here likes to slaughter all the fork horns and spikes. Hopefully, the next change, will be to move the rifle season out of the rut. However, there are a couple decent bucks here and there.....a couple 

Here's a decent doe i harvested 9/17/04


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

*2004 kill*

It would be nice to see what everyone used to harvest their 2004 deer with. Bow, rest ,arrow,broadhead,sight,camo wheat ever else>


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

travis, i cant remember, i killed that doe in calloway county and live in boone...i believe both are in the zone but cant remember. Kens, ask and you shall recieve:

2004 PSE Primos STL
Easton Epic Arrows
100 Grain Muzzy, 1st year for these they ARE BAD TO THE BONE!!
Mossy Oak Break Up
Mertens arrow rest
Copper John Sights
Scott Release
Ol Man Treestands


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

I took this small 5pt last Monday. 
Mathews Outback
Gold Tip XT Hunter 55/75
Predator camo


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

My first of the year taken in ND on Sptember 3
9 pointer
Hoyt StrikerII
Beman Camohunter 400
Wasp 75 grain jackhammer
I can't believe I didn't have my mossyoak on. 
Bugtamer suit
Trueball release 
92 degrees out
ScentLok gloves and hat
ScentKiller spray on suit and boots
Facemask


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

My friend Mikes sons 8 pointer from ND


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Awesome deer Mossyoakguy!! easton94


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

My friend Terry's awesome 9 point in full velvet from ND openning weekend. We went 3 for 4.


----------



## gabowman (Jul 26, 2004)

#1


----------



## gabowman (Jul 26, 2004)

#2
Both with Parker bow
carbon impact arrows
rocket steelhead 125 grainers


----------



## Duane Thomas (Mar 30, 2003)

*2004*

COOL 
I see velvet bucks
Too bad it can't happan here but, I got a start on "04"


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

WOW, mossyoakguy that is one heck of a trio!! that buck in velvet is an awesome animal!! by the way, got any room for another huntin partner??? lol. easton94


----------



## Duane Thomas (Mar 30, 2003)

*oops*

HERE


----------



## Duane Thomas (Mar 30, 2003)

*pig*

sorry but for some reason when I try to submit my picture, AT tells me that I am timed out


----------



## liv2hntwhtetail (Aug 8, 2004)

Now this is a great thread. I really like seeing pictures of other hunters and their successful hunts. I must admit it is killing me though,I gotta wait another two weeks for our season to open. Congratulations to all of you guys,David


----------



## sholiz (Feb 13, 2004)

First bow buck! Youth weekend, 9/25/04 -- also my B-Day. Best present I've ever recieved.

17 yard shot, bad shot -- Liver, spleen, part of lung and gut on the way out.

Oh well, we recovered him after a 300+ yard tracking job! Not to mention a stinky gutting job, I was hollaring at my cousin to get back over to the deer with the flashlight -- if your at he front, and I'm at the back and can stand teh smell -- you can too!

Mathews Legacy @ 65Lb
27.5" Easton Axis @ 282FPS
100Gr Thunderhead
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone


----------



## nwmthunter (Aug 11, 2003)

Took this 5x5 sept 15th ,dropped in his tracks from a 30 yrd shot. 24 inch main beams gross score 147.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

Congrats sholiz and good job on the tracking!! First bow buck on your BDay. Thats cool!

Nice one nwm


----------



## AZ_Ren (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats everyone. Damn fine animals. Still chomping at the bit for December so I can go chase some dear. I spent the first season chasing this:

82 7/8 green score.


----------



## CLB (Oct 2, 2004)

I am new to the site. I have been reading for a couple of months but have not posted until now. I am just not a real talkative guy I guess. I noticed there were no mule deer posted on this thread yet so thought I would add the one I took on September 10, 2004. I shot this buck with my Bowtech Liberty using an APA Twister rest, Cobra Eclipse fixed pin site, and Easton Lightspeed 400 arrows tipped with 100 grain thunderheads. The shot was 35 yards and the buck gross scored 188 and change. Keep posting the success photos I love to look at them.



















CLB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Congradulations Guys*

Excellant thread. I enjoy putting faces with names and reading the stories.

Great thread and this is going to be a good year.

My first day starts tommorrow, no sleep tonight.

CLB
Fine mule deer there. Botech did its job. Thanks for the story


----------



## AZ_Ren (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome buck CLB! Man I'd love to get a muley like that one day.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

Awesome goat and muley guys! Good luck DB!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

We did a thread like this last year and it was a blast, keep posting pics throughout the season. I will have some more pics of "slickheads" as the season goes on. Just not much patience I guess!! Just doing my management duty taking out some does! We have unlimited doe tags here in MO so its fun. Welcom CLB and awesome muley!! easton94


----------



## Columbus Archer (Jan 5, 2004)

Man its tough to follow some of those bruisers although if you only have a week to fill the tag you better fill it. Its better than explaining to the wife why you spent 1000 and didn't bring anything home.  Great pics everybody.
This is my mule deer hunt. I'll hopefully be posting some ohio bruisers on here also.


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

Good Thread, love to see those smiles of success. You folks are why I made my sacrfices in service, but enough with soapbox crap, here are our smiles so far this season.

"Good hunting."


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

Dad leeds the way on day 2 of the season.


----------



## truflight (Apr 16, 2004)

Got this one yesterday evening. 10/1/04. My first one with a bow.
Reflex Gamegetter
Goldtip 55/75
G5 Montecs.

That was awesome!!!


----------



## rut (Sep 1, 2002)

Heres my Camtrakker buck I bowkilled on the morning of 09.23.04.


----------



## Trushot_archer (Dec 19, 2002)

October 1st Yote....chasing 2 deer and she stopped when I grunted with my Away bowgrunter plus at full draw. 5 yard shot.


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Hoyt RazorTec, 70 lb. Draw wt. ACC 460 kinetic arrows with 125 grain Rocky Mountain Snipers. Trophy Taker rest, TruGlo Brite-Site and Vibracheck Isolator stabilizer


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Josh, do you have anything to back that statement up?? Just curious I have never heard that about Jay. easton94


----------



## saferonbow (Jul 20, 2004)

Killed 10/1/04


----------



## ilarcher (Jan 25, 2004)

*Here is the two i got this morning*

Well my morning went great,,,i almost didn't go,,winds were about 20mph. But i went since i was up. The winds died down too almost nothing at sunrise, the bigger doe came in with a buck and two smaller ones. Waited to get a shot at her, shot and thought i missed,she just walked away nice and slow(thought i shot under her at 15 yards). So i decided to take the bigger one of the small ones at 20 yards, she ran 20 yards and died. So i got down to get her and check the other arrow from the first doe, it was covered in blood(sweet) so i tracked her 40 yards from the stand. Both deer were no more than 60 yards apart. These were my first deer with bow(been tryin for 3 years). I finnally got a deer, well 2 deer! All with in 10 mins of each shot, tracked and tagged by 7:30 this morning.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats to everyone who killed (not harvested  ) .


----------



## rye (Jan 22, 2004)

six yard shot
Mathews FX 65 lbs, 55/75's muzzy 100 grains. 
20 yard recovery


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

Took this 5 pt on Sept 21, 04 10 yd shot. Hoyt MT sport , fall away TT rest, 2117 alum shafts, 3 blade Wasp broadhead. double lung shot, went 75 yds.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Does this count? It is not a deer, but it is a '04 kill. He is the third gob I arrowed this past spring, and the only one I got pics of. He had a 9.5" beard, 3/4" spurs and weighted about 18lbs. 

Hoyt Havoc Tec 60lbs
GT 55/75s
100gr Wasp Jak Hammers
Hoyt sight
Hoyt 2pc quiver
GKF rest
VibraCheck Hyd stabalizer


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

Boy, I love to see all the Wasp users. I've got him posted in a couple other places, but here is the best one so far: 2004 Idaho Public land bull, Mathews LX(named Moosekiller from last year) Beman ICS arrows, Wasp Boss broadheads, Carter Insatiable among other products too numerous to mention...


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

Harvested 9/26, shot was 21 yards, 23 yard recovery. Used a Mathews LX 71 lbs, Gold Tip XT 75/95's Muzzy 4 bld 100 grn BH


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

This gal was a little confused. She came in twice to Elk cow estrus scent and cow/calf talk (probably looking for a meal). Shot 15 yards with Cougar III and 2315s with 125gr thunderheads at 62#. Arrow went through so fast I thought I missed her.


----------



## McAllister (Jan 25, 2003)

I went into camp with my Cougar III this year. The bow has always shot great and would put a Thunderhead 100 anywhere I needed to! But on the first morning of the hunt I realized my lower limb was delaminating/cracking. I had just taken a 13" Antelope buck with it a couple of weeks earler. So I had to call the wife and have my father-inlaw meet me at the trailhead with my backup bow. A Mathews Q2XL shooting Axis 400s tipped with Thunderhead 100s. I have take 2 Bulls, 1 cow elk, 2 P&Y whitetails, 1 - 6' blackbear, 1 P&Y mountain lion, 4 spring Gobblers and numerous whitetails Does over a 3 year period with this bow and I don't think It likes being left at home!

Good luck!


----------



## stalkerknocker (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's a buck a friend of mine shot last Monday, he Nets 153 as a 4x4 and the picture does this deer NO justice!!


----------



## tnhunter (Feb 21, 2004)

I shot this little guy oct. 2, 2004. Sorry there is only a head, but thats about all that was left when I found him this morning. Atleast the coyotes ate well.
martin razor x
carbon impact 6500's
rocket 125gr. naildriver


----------



## sludge (Jun 19, 2004)

Here's a 6x7 that I got lucky on with my Newberry B1 last Monday.


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

This is a 5ptr that I took the opening weekend in Kentucky. I only had the opening Saturday and Sunday to hunt, and I was looking for a buck in full velvet. This was the only buck I saw to shoot.

I took a doe on 9/24 here in Jersey (EAB Zone).

Hoyt X-tec
Dropzone
Axis 300
Satellite Mag 75


----------



## Old Archer (Dec 27, 2002)

*Iowa Buck*

Here is a pic of a nice Iowa Buck a young friend of mine harvested yesterday evening.He used a Bear Team Realtree Extreme,GoldTip XT Hntr 5575,GoldTip 100grn Mechanical.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

The Deer just above my post if a freaken bruiser. Look at the body mass on that buck. Jeez, did he hit it with a semi to down it?

And look at that elk.. holey monarche batman.


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

Sludge,

That bull is real NICE!! Those G4's are impressive!! Where did you get him?


----------



## Rack-a-tree (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is a picture of my hunting buddy in Missouri smoking a doe. When the doe started to fall, it triggered his trail cam. If you look closely, you can see him up in the tree!


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Heres my first (hopefully not last) deer of 2004. Biggest doe I've ever shot. She was taken on 9/28 at 18 yards. I used a PSE Dakota, fingers, Gamegetter II 2219 and a Rocket Steelhead 125.


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

CLB that is one incredible muley.
Mossy- that looks like one fine group of whitetails.
Congratulations to all who have scored so far.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Awesome thread Easton. Nice to see all the AT success. I have yet to score, but haven't been out much. Rack-a-tree that is an amazing pick from the game cam. Stalkerknocker and Oldarcher, those are some very impressive animals, very nice bucks. Hoping for another cold front to come in like this past weekend, it was sweet. Incedently, Easton94, Calloway Co. is not in the management area. Boone is, but Calloway is just outside. So you can shoot that funky looking "halo" spike if you don't fear recourse from up above .


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Opening day in Michigan.


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Here's my buck from opening weekend (10/3/2004)

Whitetail
*Wide Klyde
* 23 1/4 inside
* 130.5 P&Y
* 9 Scoreable points
* 20 yards
* Lampasas Texas region

Equipment
* Magnus Stinger 100 4 blade
* 2003 Hoyt UltraTec
* BlackHawk 4000 Vapor Pros
* Tru Ball Deluxe Tornado
* Copper John DeadNuts Pro III
* Hunters View Trophy Den ground blind (brushed in heavily)

I watched this buck with another 6+ year old P&Y 8 pointer in the afternoon on the day opener. Both bucks terrorized several younger 8 pointers as they flexed their muscle. I wasn't able to take a shot at Klyde on the Saturday opener, but I managed to intercept him the next following day along a heavily timbered creek bottom at roughly the same time. The older 8 pointer was a shooter and I had him broadside at 5 yards.... Klyde had my undivided attention


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

A side view of Wide Klyde.

This buck looks unbelievable on video.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

WHOA! Nice buck! You could hang a hammock on that buck!


----------



## AZ_Ren (Sep 8, 2004)

sludge said:


> *Here's a 6x7 that I got lucky on with my Newberry B1 last Monday. *


 Oh my! You guys are killing me. I must return to the woods ASAP. Unfortunately, nothing for me to hunt until Dec.

Nice bulls and bucks and does and goats........and little lambs eat ivy.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*At the Wall*

Congradulations on another nice deer. Looks like 2004 another great season. Thats a beautifull whitetail.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*WIDE KLYDE*

Rob, Beautiful Buck!!!! Like I said on TBH. I like wide....so I like Klyde.
Really super for the Lampasas area!!!!!

Mike
HCATEX


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Never in my life would I have thought my season would wrap up in the opening weekend.


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

Wow!!! Some amazing animals!!! I like the one that triggered the trail cam on the way down!!!! Awesome!!


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's my Pa. buck shot last Monday. 8pt. 15 1/2 " inside. Congrats to all.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Here is a pic of the doe I killed yesterday. She was with a nice buck that I decided to pass on. The property I'm hunting is new to me and I'm really not sure how good the deer on the property are so I decided to wait. I hope it was a decision I don't end up regretting...



Hoyt Havoc Tec 60lbs
GT 55/75s
100gr Magnus Stinger
Hoyt sight
Hoyt 2pc quiver
GKF rest
VibraCheck Hyd stabalizer


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

Killed this muledeer here in Alberta this past Wednesday.


----------



## LongDraw1970 (Aug 6, 2003)

Killed this elk at the end of September. Called him in to 12 yards!


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

Shot this buck Oct 7...my best buck yet 8pt with 16 inch spread


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Congrats to all on some fine animals. So far my Daughter and I have taken 2 nice does. We have to shoot an antlerless deer here in NJ before we can shoot a buck.
I will be out in the am looking for my buck, then tomorrow after school she will be out. She has had a 115-120 inch 8 point coming in by her stand alot. I hope tomorrow is her night.
I will try to post pics on here if we connect!


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

10-8-04
Martin Phantom II
1.75" Jak-Hammer


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Got my doe for the season

20 yard quatering away shot


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Here's a doe I shot on October 1st in Illinois.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

Saturday Morning, Oct 9th....1.5 yr Doe....20 yard shot....100 recover...in the creek!!

Browning Raptor, 58 lb, XX75 Camo Hunter 2317, 100 gr. Magnus Broadhead.....fingers


----------



## Hump (Aug 26, 2004)

*First Bow Buck*

Got my first buck with a bow on Oct 2 this year. now all smaller bucks are safe around me. LOL


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

this is the 10 pointer i shot last saturday. he grossed 120 3/8 and weighed over 175 pounds. it was a 14 yard shot and a 50 or so yard recovery.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

A friend of mine shot his deer Sunday Oct 10th.....20 yard, broadside, 80 yard recovery

Browning Illusion, 57#, ACC 3-49 with 100 gr Magnus Broadhead....perfect shot....great job Gary!!!!

Kelly


----------



## bowfish65 (Mar 24, 2004)

Took my first deer with a longbow. On my knees, in the corn, @ 4-5 yds.!!! I was pumped! Using a Selway longbow, pine shaft, and a 2-blade Magnus head w/bleeder blades.


----------



## Adam (Dec 11, 2003)

10-1-04 sorry for the bad picture we all forgot our digitals so they're on a disposable camera well teh good pictures















he came in a food plot gave me a 15 yard shot and ran about 100 yards 

10-2-04








she came in right under me 5 minutes before dark walked out about 10 yards shot her she went no more then 50 yards

both were shot with a hoyt vipertec with CT Rhinos and Crossfire broadheads


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*17 years of waiting*

Waited 17 long years for this tag, Bagged this toad on Aug 8, 04 the second day of the season. That was the easy part, 38 days of scouting after work and on weekends payed off and Im still married. Green scored 184 7/8 P&Y.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

BHNTR1, that is a truely awesome animal. I don't know much about them nor have I hunted them, but I have always thought they were magnificent animals. I don't have the slightest idea if that is medium, large, or HUGE bighorn, but it will definitely make an awesome trophy!! Congrats! easton94


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

CLB said:


> *The shot was 35 yards and the buck gross scored 188 and change.*


CLB--nice mulie...what was the spread?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*BHNTR1*

What a beauty. Lets here a little how you shot this magnificant creature. Not many folks in there lifetime will take a ram of that size.


What State. Surely that will be a pope and young!


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*First in '04*

I shot this buck the evening of 10/10/04. Cool thing was I set up an extra ladder stand at this location in the morning so my wife could go with me. She decided to video. At one point we had this deer, a 4 1/2 year old 10 pt. and a 3 1/2 year old 9 point all within 25 yards and all on the video. She got a picture of the deer as I took the shot. Went about 50 yards and went down. I shoot a Hoyt Razortec, CXL 250 Hunters, Montec 100 grain broadheads, Spot Hogg sight, Muzzy ZE Rest and Carter 2Shot release.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

This is a photo of my 1st turkey ever, I got it in Illinois 2004, I have been trying to get a Illinois Fall Archery Turkey for 2 years.
I was set up half way down a steep ridge behind a tree deadfall when the turkeys came in on the ridgetop flat above me, I had to crawl with my bow part way up the ridge to get an uphill 20 yard shot at this jake while shooting from my knees.
I am hooked on fall archery turkey hunting for life now, what a blast. 

Parker Phoenix 34 Bow
57lbs, 25 inch draw
Stone Mounatin Dakota Pre Streched String
GKF Infiniti Drop Away Rest
Toxonics Sight
Carbon Impact 3 Carbon Rod Stabilizer with tuner
Winn Free Flight Glove Release
Gold Tip 3555's
Muzzy 100 grain 4 Blade Broadheads
Decked out with all the Simm's Goodies I could find.

I figured a nice Jake will make an excellent Thanksgiving Bird for Dinner this year.
Deborah


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Excellent bird Deborah and with a bow no less great job!!!


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

This is the first mature doe to come along without a fawn so I decided to take her home to meet mom.  I have no problem with the younger one's but them older ones just know how to treat you better.  I harvested her with a Parker Hunter Mag the shot was exactly 30 yds and she only went about 80 to 90 yds, the broadheads I used were Nap's Spitfire Mechanicals.


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*Another great year*

Caribou taken on the Kobuk River in Alaska Sept. 18th. Hoyt UltraTec @ 60# with Evolution Carbon topped off with a 100 gr. InnerLoc three blade broadhead. 45 yard shot quarting away. Got a double lung and the top of the heart.

Alaska Sam


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*lst Animal with a bow*

This is my wife Marsha's caribou. She made a great shot at 18 yards for a perfect double lung shot. 

Alaska Sam


----------



## so.md.hunter (Jun 2, 2004)

shot this 8 pointer on 9-21-04
23 yards with hoyt bow
125 muzzys
dropped him dead in his tracks.
best of luck to all!


----------



## MattO (Nov 26, 2003)

Here is the doe I shot 10/07/04. It was my first deer with the outback.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice doe MattO!! And no I am not a poet!! I love these threads, its awesome to see the big ol bucks, and also the success of everyone!! I dont normally get many chances at wallhanger bucks, but by golly I have a blast hunting...and with these new unlimited doe tags in MO I can fill my freezer and those of the needy with tasty venison!!! Next doe I kill is going entirely to share the harvest, a program here in MO that allows us to donate part, or a whole deer for the needy, at very little expense to the hunter, how cool is that!! easton94


----------



## nogood (Sep 1, 2004)

*don't have a pick,but*

i got my first deer with a bow!! saturday 10-9-04!! i was so pumped up!! it was unreal!! i had been sitting in my stand for weeks, watching these five does about every afternoon but they would never come close enough to get a shot! finally sat. i was about to get out of the stand right before dark and here they come 10 yards from my stand!! i picked the biggest one out and let her have it!! she only went 35 yards and dropped dead!! my first deer with a bow and now the freezer ant low anymore!! man i loved it, it was such a rush!! hopfully the first of many with a bow!! i don,t even know what a rifle is anymore!! congrats to everyone on their fine animals and good luck for the rest of the season!!! take care, shoot straight!!!! 

nogood


----------



## ghog-on-a-stick (Jul 6, 2004)

This is by far my biggest buck. He's not huge but I'm very proud of this one. He weighed 192 pounds field dressed, has 11 points and green gross score was 110.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great Trophy Guys & Gals Keep them coming


TINK


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

*Brothers Buck*

My brother and I were hunting yeserday evening in a spot we havent touch in a while. Right around 6 oclock this nice 7 pointer came into him and he was able to get a shot.
25 yard shot with a Muzzy100 out of a Clearwater MX Flex
The buck ran only 40 yards and its was all over, he dressed at 153lbs.


----------



## jneal (Dec 2, 2003)

*Its not a deer*

but I will take it. Shot Oct 2nd. Mathews Legacy @63 lbs. Stealforce broadheads 18 yrd shot. 18lbs, 5/8 spurs, and 7" beard.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*2004 Turkey*

19lbs with 8 inch beard. He tried to whoop up on the jake decoy but lost the battle.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Wifes 2004 Bear*

This is a really neat little bear. He is chocolate with black legs and a black face. Should make an interesting rug.


----------



## snoopy (Nov 10, 2003)

*My 2004 bear.*

2004 bear


----------



## Labs (Jun 3, 2004)

Earned my buck on 10/7/04. We have to shoot a doe in order to "Earn a Buck" in some areas of WI. Always a lot of fun and I got the kids involved so it was even more special.


----------



## weezy (Jan 6, 2004)

All three of us got a deer this last weekend. We have seen many deer and a few good bucks. I got a 3 point, Jesse Special got a doe and my friend Mike got a nice 8 point. I made the best shot I've ever taken on a deer, taking out the top of the heart and both lungs. My buck dropped and died immediatly. Here is a picture of Mike's buck:


----------



## nock (Aug 15, 2002)

Here's a pic of the bull I shot on Sept 29th in Western Montana. 

I used a Martin Cougar Mag at 67 lbs and 29" Gold Tips with 100 grain Thunderheads at 27 yards.


----------



## AZ_Ren (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice! Congrats! Hope I get another elk tag one day.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

This is a wonderful thread! Makes me wish I didnt have a PC meltdown 2 weeks ago so I could post a few. I'd be lucky to even see a few of those wonderful critters!!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

Shot me a Muley doe at 12 yards a few days ago. 
03 Hoyt Razortec @ 65 lbs.
Goldtip 5575 arrows
Vortec broadheads
Trap door rest

She piled up after about 75 yards.


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

10/2/2004 (West Virginia Urban Hunt). I was helping out the city of Wheeling by harvesting a doe. 15 yard shot, 75 yard recovery. '04 UltraTec, Easton Axis 400's, WASP BOSS 100's, and Trophy Taker Rest.


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

*2004 Bear*

This is the bear I took on Sept. 10th in Wisconsin. It was a dry sow. Dressed out at 263lbs. It had very few teeth and the remaining ones were worn down real bad, looked like she had chewed Red Man tobacco. You can see the gray hair on the forehead and eye lashes.
15yd shot - 15yd recovery
Hoyt Xtec - 69lbs
340 Axis arrows
100gr Slick Trick


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

TTT

There were a lot of successful hunt threads on the way back to find this.
Place your pictures here.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Been pretty lucky this year in Missouri. Southen Missouri has produced me a nice 8 pointer with a 18 1/2 spread, and a small doe. Northern Missouri has gave up a smaller racked buck 162lbs field dressed and a nice doe. 4 in the freezer and headed to the woods tonight. Love that bowhunting.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

*Got this critter this past saturday*

Here the buck I got on Saturday, I was on the ground packing it in and poof here he comes. 20 yards away when he realized I was there, but it was too late by that time. 

7 Pointer, 16 inches & some change wide and dressed out at 145lbs 

Gonna make a nice Texas mount!


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

*2004 Minnesota Buck*

Shot this fella last nite. 30 yard shot, went less than 40 yards. Gota love Mathews and Muzzys Green Gross 150 1/8", Net 147 5/8"


----------



## leeinmemphis (Oct 17, 2002)

This is of a doe I killed in MS




















These are of a 17 pt. that I killed on Saturday. I also killed a button buck that morning but didn't take a pic of it(I thought it was a doe the buttons hadn't broken the skin).


----------



## zookeeper (Aug 28, 2004)

*Very Nice*

Very nice to you all! Miss my elk.  

Hope to post WT in Nov.

Forrest Carter we need to talk.....Ririe.....Please


----------



## ksbowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2004)

October 9th 2004.
Mathews LX.
Rocket 57 Grain Mechanical.
Easton Redline 520 arrows.
Killed near Alta Vista Kansas


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow you guys, from the top of this page to the very bottom!! You guys are getting some awesome critters!!!! Those whitetail bucks are Huge!!!! That is an AWESOME bull you got there, Nock! How far was your recovery on that elk?


----------



## MI-hillbilly (Feb 2, 2004)

Got this 8 point on opening day in WV.


----------



## RidgeRunr (Apr 15, 2004)

*meat for the freezer #2*

Here is the 2nd doe for the freezer. She will be good when it gets cold outside. Using '02 Hoyt Cybertec 60 lbs, 2314 Easton Super Slam Selects, CJ Pro 3 Sight, TT rest, CAP Lore stab., Using thunderhead 100's. Got both lungs and the right side of the heart. Went a mere 50 yds with a great bloodtrail. Good luck to all and Happy hunting. RidgeRunr


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

*Leeinmemphis*

I didn't see a deer at first glance.....just a huge semi that you call a 4-wheeler I wouldn't know what to do with 700cc 

Great animals guys!!!! Some real trophies in here for sure!!


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

*KS Bowhunter1*

Nice buck ! What it score?


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I finally get to contribute to this thread! 

Mathews LX 70 lbs 
Gold Tip Hunter XT with 125 Muzzy

160 pound hog @ 7 yds pass through, both shoulders. 

My first hog.


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks like we're having a lot of success this year. Congrats to everyone!

Aug. 26 2004
Hoyt Cybertech 70#
Easton Axis 340
125 grn Snuffer
BK Hunter
Spot Hogg Real Deal
Trophy Taker


----------



## ksbowhunter1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Outback,
He Grosses, and nets about 145. He's pretty symetrical. He's got long tine length but he's not real heavy.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

*1st for '04!*

Storm F-28 29/60#
Easton carbons
Rocket Hammerhead 4L
Copper Johns DN camo
QT 2000
Skyline Extreme camo
Ol' Man Multi Vision
Buck Stop Elure scent
Symmetrical 8 with a14" spread!


----------



## rafterio (Apr 1, 2004)

This is from an August hunt. The whole ordeal is fresh as ever in my mind. Besides the magnificent rack, he's filled my freezer with the finest venison I've ever eaten, and lots of it.


There are some fine hunts goin down from the looks of things on this thread, very nice, and it's great to be able to communicate with all you folks all over the country that share the passion.


----------



## nock (Aug 15, 2002)

bowcop, he went about 80 yards.

rafterio, That is an awesome buck!


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

I took this Doe on a Womens Bowhunt at Hunting Unlimited Inc in Brown County Illinois.... she weighed in at 160lbs and was aged at 4 1/2 to 5 years of age 
I shot her with my Parker Phoenix 34... sorry the pic isnt the best but I hunted in the rain and the camera got wet.








Deborah


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

This is an AWESOME buck that my nephew shot on the evening of Saturday Oct 16th. Green scored at 157 2/8 gross, 153 2/8 net Non-Typical.....Browning Dakota bow, Easton XX75 arrows with Muzzy 100 gr fixed blades....25 yard shoot....Nice buck Matt!!!!

See this link for bigger photos and scoresheet

http://community.webshots.com/album/195951055TzEZLD

Kelly


----------



## Archeryman (Aug 8, 2003)

Here is a pic of the buck I took on Oct. 5th, 2004. He came to within 7yds of my treestand and I double lunged him. he went 20 yards and collapsed. I was using a CSS Challenger bow set at 57 lbs. I had Parker carbon arrows and a 75 gr. wasp Hammer sst broadhead.


----------



## Adam (Dec 11, 2003)

Billy was out saturday morning and had a 140-150 class 8 pointer come in gave him a shot he let him walk and watched him bed down he decided to head back out in the afternoon with sean video taping to harvest this deer so they head out in the afternoon sean sitting in a stand above billy all of a sudden out of the grass pops the buck HES A SHOOTER!!! camera turns on they watch the buck go down to the creek take a drink of water head back up and down the trail in he comes billy gives him a quick mouth grunt buck stops turns billy shoots deer bolts and falls 60 yards from the spot he was shot unfortunately hes not the 150 class 8 pointer 
My buddy shot this deer on the evening of 10-16-04 in cook county,IL so all you southern illinois folks we got big guys up here near chicago to 
green scored at 171 5/8ths








i forgot the story


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

Adam, your buddy shot an AWESOME BUCK...be sure to tell him we all said so too!!...WOW


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Friends Buck*

Monroe County Michigan Buck


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Doe*

Here is the doe I shot on the morning of Oct 9th.


----------



## buckmark1 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Buck*

Here is the buck I shot out of the same tree 10 days after I shot the doe above. Got him on the evening of Oct. 19th. A main-frame 10 with a split rt brow tine making him an 11. Dressed at 170 lbs.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Friends Buck*



hoytshooter03 said:


> *Monroe County Michigan Buck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He shot him with a Matthews with a 65lb draw and 2512 Arrows..

Deer went 20 feet.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*Good Job Folks*

Rafterio:
Nice buck, but that has got to be the worst caping job I've ever seen.


----------



## legacyman (Aug 1, 2003)

I took this buck saturday. My biggest one yet.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## nwsoftball (Oct 7, 2004)

*Oregon Elk!!*

I posted this earlier, but wanted to be on the thread with all the guys!!


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

My son Austin's first bow kill whitetail 17 October near the Guadalupe River South East of Seguin Texas. I shot video of the action in the blind with him 

He's shooting 48lbs on his Reflex Excursion, complete pass through at 23 yards. Using a Magnus 100 grain 2 blade broadhead which buried to the fletching in the ground beyond the doe.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

way to go Austin


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Pass thru shot of Austin's arrow.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go. Great shot and looks like you will have some fine eating.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The freezer was going empty on me. I hate shooting small bucks but unfortunatly it just so happened to be the only deer to come by my stand today when I had decided it was time to put meat in the freezer. I hit a stupid limb and its just a wonder I hit the deer at all. Had it not been as close as it was I would have missed it. I got VERY lucky on this hit although its probably the worse hit deer I've ever shot. But it went 60 yds and bled more than any deer I've ever killed. Blood was SPRAYED everywhere. There wasn't but just a little blood left in the deer when I FDed it. The rest was sprayed on the ground.


----------



## Nanny (Dec 18, 2002)

*Nanny's Nine*

Nanny's Nine earned his name the 25th of September.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I shot this doe on the 15th of October. This was on a farm that my dad got permission for us to hunt on so that it was close to our house. 
I went out to just watch the field and see if any deer were using the farm and low and behold three mature does walked by the tree I was in. I shot her at about 25 yards. I love my range finder. There was a weed growing in the field that she just happen to be standing right on top of that I ranged when I first got into the tree.
This is a terrible pic but I took a picture of a picture and tried to see if it would work. It did to a point I guess.


----------



## Tye (Jul 8, 2004)

Hoyt shooter,

Is that the entry mark below the bucks eye?????? If so, was he aiming there????


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

mobowhunter said:


> *Been pretty lucky this year in Missouri. Southen Missouri has produced me a nice 8 pointer with a 18 1/2 spread, and a small doe. Northern Missouri has gave up a smaller racked buck 162lbs field dressed and a nice doe. 4 in the freezer and headed to the woods tonight. Love that bowhunting. *


Curious how you tagged two bucks already, considering we are only allowed to legally take one buck before rifle season (which isn't yet open)?


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

Doe tag I filled 10/16. 75 yd recovery.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

This is my bull I took Sept. 22 in AZ on public land. High Country bow, Beman Hunter arrows, Slick Trick broadheads.


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

*Doe #1*

Here is my doe I got first week of the season. Sorry no one out there to take pic of me Oh well anyway good luck guys.


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

10/20/04


----------



## dogger (Oct 1, 2004)

filled this doe tag about 2 weeks ago, good eating.


----------



## MO Hunt (Sep 1, 2004)

I see a Missouri hunter started this thread so I think I will add to it.


----------



## Liquid ICE (Sep 27, 2003)

Well I shot my 1st Bow kill ever on 9/26/04.
It was 45 yard shot she went 90 yards or so.
Bowtech Pro 40 I cam
72 LBs 29 in draw
Vapor CAA 3600
Slick trick 100 grain


----------



## spread5150 (Sep 17, 2004)

im in finally after two years of deer hunting (with a bow) 

could not get a pic up (says my file is too big )


----------



## rudolph (Sep 23, 2004)

October 23, 2004
eight point
137 lbs.

2000 Hoyt Cybertech
100 grain Spitfires


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's my Dad and me with our Pa. Bucks.


----------



## WVDeerHnter (Oct 8, 2004)

Friday I got my first bow kill. Button buck at 24 yards 7 yard recovery. I dont have a pic on my computer yet but as soon as it is emailed to me I will post it.


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

Just got this one tonight (10-24-04).


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Man Tops, its gonna be hard to TOP that one!! Nice buck!! easton94


----------



## bowhunter_21_03 (Oct 20, 2002)

Nice deer Tops!!! Where in IL are you located? Myself and everyone I talked to this weekend had no luck at all. Those that did see deer only saw does and everything was moving very close to dark. Still to warm to get them moving very well but apparently they were moving where you were.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Dandy buck you have there Tops!


----------



## Cappy (Feb 9, 2004)

Shot this mulie doe on Oct 13. 35 Yard shot quartering away. Arrow hit a small twig and deflected up into her neck. Piled up in 45 yards.


----------



## Tops (Mar 11, 2004)

bowhunter I got that buck on the south side of rockford in winnebago county


----------



## DJ88 Fan (Jan 30, 2003)

*Oct. 23 Team Hoyt*

Ten pointer taken in Missouri.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Scored a doe*

This doe came in 22 yrds bedded down and it dont get any easier than that. Leafy wear works plain and simple. I let her set there for 20 minutes thinking buck might come in.

Of course she just might have seen that Mathews bow and know it was over   

Score 50points for team droptine #10

Mathews Legacy 70lbs
Trophy Taker Rest
22pro series Gold tip arrows
75grn SST Wasp Broadheads
Hot shot release
Simms stabilizer


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

nicely done DB!!! is that a Legacy your totin for hunting?? I miss my Legacy! easton94


----------



## Wheeln' (Aug 25, 2002)

*2004 success*

Heres what Ive come up with so far:

Bowtech Liberty
70lbs
Gold tip 55/75
100gr Montecs

First of the season 
Slightly quartering toward shot, under 12 yards, buried to fletchings, recovered after 40 yds.


----------



## Wheeln' (Aug 25, 2002)

2nd Management Doe
15 yards quartering away, complete pass through, recovered after 60 yards


----------



## Wheeln' (Aug 25, 2002)

#3

I kinda wish I wouldnt have shot this one since we are only allowed 2 bucks, I thought he was nicer than what he ended up being. Ground shrinkage I guess. He would have been better next year if he would have made.

Forgot to mention I love ASAT. This is my first year using it and Im a a believer! I havent been busted yet, and have had a couple of staredowns. It works great at ground level or 20 ft up.


10 yard shot broadside
complete pass through
60 yard recovery


----------



## flapjack (Oct 9, 2004)

*2004 bowkill*

Here's my Elk...5x5 rag horn...TERRIBLE PICTURE. Well, maybe next year I'll have better digital camera.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

*Great thread*

Congrats everyone. Wish I didn't have dial up. Here's my PA deer.


----------



## oldtwohairs (Sep 20, 2002)

A friend of mine took this buck Tuesday. It field dressed 230lbs. We didn't measure the rack yet, it looks to be in the 150 -160 class. He was so excited when he called me last night! He said it only took him 33 years get the deer of a life time. I was really happy for him. I don't under stand why I woke up with a headache this morning?


----------



## bowhazard (Jun 26, 2003)

Got this guy on 10/23. 25 yard shot, 50 yard recovery.


----------



## WVDeerHnter (Oct 8, 2004)

*I posted the other day I killed my first deer with a bow.*

I finally got the picturesn emailed to me. So here is my button buck from friday 22nd of October.


PSE Nova
73#
Carbon Express Arrows CX 200
Spitfire Broadheads 100gr

20-25 yard shot 10 yard recovery


----------



## Earl (Aug 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a buck my brother got. I was in the stand with him to video but it was just to dim for good footage. Shot was 10 yards and recovery was about 30 yards. It would have been over 19" inside had it not been damaged on the right side. Last year this buck was an 11pt this year a 5 by 2. My brother always shoots 7pts. , I guess he just took his standards of 7 pts. to the next level.


----------



## dixrp (Oct 26, 2004)

Good going all. Alot of nice animals here.

After looking at all these pics I am going to stop passing the does and fill up the frezzer so I can put a pic on here.


----------



## scott in WI (Jul 9, 2004)

*Sauk County, WI.*

got this guy on my land during a nasty, windy, rainstorm. Reeled him in with one of those estrus doe bleat cans. I swear by those things. Gotta love it !!...scott in WI.


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*how nasty*

scott how nasty of a storm? for me tomorrow there calling for rain wind and supringly warm weather so im going to try sumthin new and GO FOR IT


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I got this one last night (10-28-04). Grunted and rattled him in.
22.5yds quartering toward me, went in 4th rib and exited thru his hip. Caught the main artery in his hip thankfully. I think he jumped on the shot because I swear he was broadside at the shot. Long recovery, at least 350yds.
BowTech Liberty, Spitfire broadhead.


----------



## scott in WI (Jul 9, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

*doe*

finally got a doe, now its buck time. Muzzleloader starts monday,no bow hunting for 6 days.


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

went out tonight and had a couple of does with fawns and a decent 9 point come by. he was only 2.5 years old(maybe 15" wide and 4 to 5" tines all around), so he has lots of growing to do but he did respond to the "can" a couple of times. i just got my mathews conquest 3 last week and wanted to use it tonight so i have been practicing in the backyard a lot with it. well finally a doe that didn't have a fawn came in and fed for about 10 minutes. she finally gave me a broadside shot and i drew and made a good shot. it looks a little high but she was only 12 yards so it was kind of a sharp angle. well she only ran 65 yards and piled up.


mathews conquest 3
carbon express cx300
wasp hammer sst


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*8pt*

30yd shot, 8:00 a.m. - Windy and Overcast


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Ohio opening morning

'04 Bowtech Patriot Dually
Trohpny Taker Shakey rest
Easton ACC 3-60 arrow
Grim Reaper 100 gr. broadhead
5 yard shot
190 gross non typical net green 186


----------



## DevinCamPA (Jan 26, 2004)

wooooow...what a buck Mohican!!!! that is truly a monster congrats everyone


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

This was my first doe of '04, taken from 18 yards...


----------



## AK in PA (Nov 30, 2002)

This evening brought my second deer, at 25 yards. 

Both deer fell to ash arrows from a 62# osage selfbow.


----------



## rumm64 (Feb 21, 2003)

October 22 04---7:30am

18 yards--pass thru--80 yard recovery

228 lbs field dressed


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

What a buck!! Nice job Mohican!!! It only netted 186??? Wow i would have thought that would have been a lot higher. Either way congrats!!!


----------



## ultrasweet (Dec 23, 2002)

got this one 10-29-04. This is my first buck.
04 hoyt ultratec 65lbs
cx 300's with bohning blazers
NAP spitfire 100 gr.


----------



## The Mathews Kid (Jan 7, 2004)

Holy crap Mohican, that is a buck of a lifetime !!! Wow. Did you know he was in the area??????


----------



## heavyarrow (Jun 21, 2003)

Taken 10-30. 15-16 yd shot, spined him(oops) Couldn't pass up the droptine


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Yes, I knew he was in the area. I had five different pictures of him on my homemade digital game cameras.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

By buddy mike had to take this unique racked buck on halloween. It'll be a nice skull mount.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

mossyoakguy said:


> *By buddy mike had to take this unique racked buck on halloween. It'll be a nice skull mount. *


 Looks like part Fallow deer antler. Hey I would have shot him also, great deer.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Holy Schnikies Mohican, that is one heck of an animal!!! Nice camera pic before hand to. Great job, to get a pic of an animla liek that, and then pattern him well enough to take him on the first day of season is quite an accomplishment. I applaud you! Very nice.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

*Texas hill country*

25 yard shot, 50 yard recovery, Rocky Mtn. Snyper


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Another Texas Buck*

I arrowed this buck Sat. 10-30-04 at 6:00pm. Erath County, Texas on the HBO Ranch. Diamond Machete, Arrow Dynamics Nitro Stinger, Slick Trick 100 broadhead.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

*Ultrasweet.......*

You shoot that anywhere near Edgewood in the pines golf course???


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Way to Get R Done Mike!

Congratulations!


----------



## carl o (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow! A lot of nice critters here. Oct.2nd Buck taken with my Ol, XI Velocity,340 axis arrows,125 muzzys. Took him @ 22yds,ran 60yds.and piled up under my buddy. Man did he have some words for me . Not as nice as a lot in here,but I am happy .congrats.to all and good luck with the rest of your season.


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is a pic of my buck taken this season here in ND. He will be officially scored in a couple weeks. I have him at 135 and some change, and if he goes 132 5/8 net or larger, he will make all time 3rd place in P&Y's velvet catagory for ND. He is only a 4x4, but his g-2's are 12" on his right side, and 11 2/8ths on his left.
I saw him three different times from June thru Aug. and was lucky enough to get him on opener and still in velvet


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

Dandy Greg! A friend from work and his 2 pals with a 3 buck day.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*At The Wall*

Thanks Rob !!!! There will be a VTEC in my bow hand before long.

MOJO......MOJO......MOJO !!!!!


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

Taken in Nebraska last weekend with a Hoyt X-tec, Easton A/C/C arrows, and Rocket Sidewinder Broadheads. My first P&Y.


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

JWoods, THAT is an AWESOME buck.....and an AWESOME photo....very nice!!.....that will give you a lifetime of great memories!!.....Congrats!

Kelly


----------



## carl o (Oct 27, 2004)

Gonna try this again Lot of great critters,CONGRATS! 
My 11pt.and my friends 8pt. Oct.3rd. This was his first Bow Buck
and his 1st in 19 yrs.Tough luck,but he keeps trying.Was really happy that he finally broke the CURSE! Again! congradulations to all and good luck huntin,


----------



## toddlee617 (Nov 5, 2004)

*1st deer for 2004*

Killed 11/03/04, Camdenton, Missouri, at 3pm.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Sure are some nice bucks showing up. I thought the only place you would see deer like that was on the hunting shows. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*J Woods*

Now thats a stud Buck for sure. Great job.

One can sure tell November is here


----------



## Glenn29 (Jul 27, 2004)

North Central Florida WMA Buck

145lbs 8 point taken with a PSE Thunderbolt with 2314 Eastons and Muzzy 100 4 blade.

Shot was at 20 yards...


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

This years deer season buck is home from the taxidermy and now has joined his two brothers on the trophy wall. He's shown on page 2 of this thread believe it or not. First deer of the season for my taxidermy.

The buck on the left was shot October 3rd, 2004. The buck on the far right was shot during last season's deer season January 11th, 2004. A pair of P&Ys shot in the same year, 300 miles apart (two unique regions in Texas) and split between two different deer seasons. I need to buy that lottery ticket before December 31st 2004 I suppose?


----------



## psehunter21 (Oct 29, 2004)

heres my first buck ever also first deer shot with a bow 
weighed 154 field dressed 
20 yard shot fell within 80 yards

pse whitetail extreme 55 LBS
easton xx75 2315
muzzy 100gr 3 blade


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

What software are you guys using? The only way I can get my picture down to the allowable size is to make is smaller. I'd like to post my picture here at least 4" x 4". Any suggestions?


----------



## teammac (Jul 17, 2004)

My buck tag was used this year on 10/18/04 on this half rack that was damaged in velvet. After looking at his teeth he appeared to be 3.5 years old. To bad he didn't have his other side he'd been a nice management trophy, unique none the less.


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

My 4 pointer shot with Mathews Legacy that I borrowed from hunting bud.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Idaho_Elk_Huntr*

Nice Buck! Once you get that Ovation from me you wont be borrowing a Legacy.

Enjoyed visiting with you. Wish I had your draw length. 

DB


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Finally!*

Glad to finally get to contribute to this thread.

11/6/04 6:30 AM
7 pointer
125 lbs
10 yard shot. 50 yard recovery


Darton Cyclone 3-D
2213 XX78
85 grain WASP Broadhead
Savage Pendulum Sight
Predator Camo


----------



## Hoytasaurus (Dec 16, 2003)

Here's one a buddy shot 10/5.


----------



## Mako (Feb 9, 2003)

*Rifle kill but still proud*

After many unsuccesful trips and too many blisters to count, I finally connected on a Big Horn Ram. I actually passed on a very small ram last year that I could have shot with my bow at 30 yards, he was just "barely" legal. I did take a Ewe last year, but it was also with my rifle.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Big horn and moose are the only two trophy hunts I desire.
Cool kill.


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Great hunt. Great animal. Something most of us will only dream about.


----------



## 1bigtaco (Nov 3, 2003)

teammac said:


> *My buck tag was used this year on 10/18/04 on this half rack that was damaged in velvet. After looking at his teeth he appeared to be 3.5 years old. To bad he didn't have his other side he'd been a nice management trophy, unique none the less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teammac: That isnt and entry and exit hole on the same side i am looking at, is it??


----------



## Bodeen (Feb 9, 2004)

I got this deer yesterday morning in west central Mo. Rough scores 143 7/8 weighed 212 dressed.

Bowtech Mighty Mite 68#
CX 300 shafts
Nap 100 gr Shockwave


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dang Bodeen*

Not only a good shot at tournaments but also when the big boy steps out also. All that 3d pays off.

Nice Buck. What a brute.

Congradulations.

Now I know you didnt drag that out by yourself


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Definitely a good'un! Congrats!


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll see if I can post a picture of my Buck. My old kodak likes to use mega file size and I think I've shrunk it enough.


----------



## Tazer15 (Feb 24, 2003)

*My Buck*

Southwest Kansas, Nov 4th. 

Mainframe 8, with 2 stickers.
22" inside spread
7" of mass out by G-3's
Weight over 300 pounds
Hoyt Protec 
Magnus Stinger Broadhead
Easton Axis 400 Arrow
Vital Bow Gear Sight 
34 yards out

For more cool pix updated daily check out our website 

www.heartlandoutdoor.com - * New store opened in Hutchinson, Kansas in September 2004*

(there is a 200" deer on this site)

[email protected]

www.heartlandoutdoor.com


----------



## buckeyebuckhntr (Jan 5, 2004)

Nov. 3rd NE Ohio


----------



## Bodeen (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Dang Bodeen*



Daniel Boone said:


> *Not only a good shot at tournaments but also when the big boy steps out also. All that 3d pays off.
> 
> Nice Buck. What a brute.
> 
> ...


While I did'nt drag him out, I actually put him on the rear rack of my Quadrunner by myself. I forgot my block and tackle stuff and had to manhandle him on there. Definately a struggle and my back still aches, but when I look at that rack it feels pretty good


----------



## pnydeer (Dec 16, 2002)

*2004 146 6/8"*

Shot this buck the morning of 10/04. Three bucks were chasing a doe and rattled and grunted this one in. He was the smaller of the three. Can't be to picky when you get a shot on one. He scores 146 6/8".


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

A Kentucky Buck killed by a Hoosier..


----------



## pnydeer (Dec 16, 2002)

*Better picture*

Here is a better picture had to resize.


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

Mathews Legacy @ 60#
Gold Tip XT 5575 Hunters
NAP Razorbacks 100 gr
CJ sight
Trophy Taker 
Doinker


----------



## PSEhntr (Jun 7, 2004)

Congrats everyone! Those are some great animals. I wasn't as fortunate this year. I have had a pretty trying season. I went to Ontario for the bear opener and somehow shot under a black bear at four yards. Adrenaline got the best of me and I didn't think through my shot and right under him it went. But the trip was great. We got 3 bears out of 6 of us in camp. Then to elk camp I went. 2 of us in camp and 2 cow tags, of course the only 2 elk I had a chance to shoot were a spike on the first morning and a big 5x6 on the 2nd to the last day. But again a great hunt. Better luck next season I guess. Good luck to the rest of you still hunting and keep us posted on your hunts.


----------



## pyandbc (Dec 18, 2003)

Not a deer but my first bearded hen turk.... Now for the buck in rut.


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

31 yards 

Hoyt Protec
64 lbs
Vitalbowgear arrows 
Muzzy 100 grain 3 blade broadheads

First ever archery Buck..


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

Equipment--
Bowtech Liberty
GKF Infinity Drop Away
GKF Tranq
Spot Hogg Hogg-It
Easton A/C/C 3-49
Wasp Boss Bullets
5 yards


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Oklahoma 8 Pointer*

Called this buck in with my Haydell DG87 and he came downwind on trot. Came 25yrds place nose in air and all he could smell was code blue. Took another step and he was history.

Mathews Legacy
Goldtips 22 pro series arrows
Wasp SST 75grn broadheads- 50yrds and down
Trophy Taker rest
CBE sight
Cosmic Impact ring
Hot Shot release.
Simms Modular stabilizer


----------



## MACON COUNTY (Jul 19, 2004)

i killed this on the second day of the season, its the first wild hog i have seen in my neck of the woods...


----------



## So.OH_bowhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

Fri morning 11/5
He came in making scrapes then turned around and headed away.
Gross 127 and some change
Martin Slayr 31.5/68lbs
Muzzy 100 grain 3 blades
CX TH 60-75
The shot was @ 59yards 
Broadside complete pass through, through both front shoulders With a 45 yard recovery. Gotta love those Muzzys:


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

Fifty-nine yards Sh?


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

So.OH_bowhunter said:


> *Fri morning 11/5
> He came in making scrapes then turned around and headed away.
> Gross 127 and some change
> Martin Slayr 31.5/68lbs
> ...


Yes muzzys are the real deal..


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

Nov. 7
~18 yards
Mathews Conquest II
Gold Tip XT5575
Thunderhead 100gr.
CBE sight
Cosmic Impact Ring
Biggest bowkill!!!!!!


----------



## logan30 (Dec 2, 2003)

*10 pt*

10 pt


----------



## Sojoe (Jan 23, 2003)

*10 Pointer*

Got this 10 pointer on the frist day of the hunt after being in the stand for only 3 hours. Tough luck that where I hunt in Kentucky I can only take one buck and one doe. Got my doe in September, now what do I do for the rest of my vacation.


----------



## Sojoe (Jan 23, 2003)

Another pic


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Member Nick Whites first Buck*

Kansas Buck rough scored 193

First buck ever killed and with a bow. WOW


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Origionally Posted by Daniel Boone:
"First buck ever killed with a bow. WOW"
_________________________________________________



WOW is an understatment! I've been hunting for many years and never even seen a buck of that caliber in the wild. Some guys have all the luck....I think I'll go pound my head against a wall now.... 

Give that guy a HUGE pat on the back!


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is my buck again


----------



## So.OH_bowhunter (Aug 5, 2004)

1finepistolero said:


> *Fifty-nine yards Sh? *


Yep, 59 yards. His vitals were exposed, but that was about it.


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 2, 2003)

*Dad's deer*

My father has been hunting for a long time and has taken numerous does over the years, but on 11/03/04 he arrowed this 8 pt which was not only his first bowkill, but his first buck ever. Hoping to put a few more in the truck this week. Congrats dad.


----------



## sticksnstrings (Jul 16, 2004)

*Illinois Success*

Arrowed this guy on 11/02 in western central Il. Grosses at 155 4/8.


----------



## sticksnstrings (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out the horn in the center of his head. This thing was not attached to either pedicle, but came straight out of his skull.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Dad's deer*



ChrisG said:


> *My father has been hunting for a long time and has taken numerous does over the years, but on 11/03/04 he arrowed this 8 pt which was not only his first bowkill, but his first buck ever. Hoping to put a few more in the truck this week. Congrats dad. *


 Way to go dad, hope you the best of luck for your future in hunting success. Ron P.S. It's about time (RIGHT)


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Got this 9-point yesterday:

Used a Martin Slayr Nitrous X, Slick Trick 100s on Goldtip arrows.
4 yard shot, went about 50 yards, watched him fall.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Very NICE buck Rob.

Jon


----------



## pbwhite (Mar 1, 2004)

i posted him on a seperate thread but i just saw this thread and thought i'd add him here too. Shot him 11/05 working a scrape. Killed in NE.


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

*This years buck*

Here are some pics of my 8pt that I arrowed Sunday evening. He was all caught up tryin to work some does out in front of me. Had to let him have one since it was the last day I could bowhunt this fall. He dressed at 180lbs.


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Bunch of good animals this year.

Congrats to the hunters!


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Thought I'd post one here too...I think this makes the 3rd thread I've posted my buck on...I guess I'm just proud.


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

Rabbit-
Congrats on a tremendous buck!
You have a right to be proud of that buck. Damn proud! He sure is a dandy. Did you weigh him? Looks pretty big.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

*Got this one last night....*

Not a Bad Pa. buck. I got him last night at 4:45pm. He came in with a doe and I, in the words of Mr. Nugent "Disconnected him from his pump station". lol. He was 30 yards broadside and I put it in the ole lungs. He went about 40 yards. He's an eight pointer with an 18 inch spread. I had to watch him for over an hour before he gave me a good shot. I was shaking and my heart was just a boilin the whole time. I hate when you have to watch em forever before you can shoot. I like the quick ones much better. Almost got the shot on video also.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

*Heres another pic...*

one more close up.


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

"Not a bad looking Pa buck?" He looks like a great Pa buck to me! Speaking of Pa bucks has anyone seen that show with the Drurys where they have the different guys hunting for a cash prize , uhh, I cant remember the name, but there was a humungous buck that came into these guys in Pa...Just a beaut.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*foghorn scores on a bruiser*

We all know that Canadians can't shoot spots worth crap, but they manage to take some GINORMOUS deer with a BowTech 

Here's a pic he sent me to rub it in.......


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

Last night I saw 9 different bucks ! All either chasing or following does. An extremely good buck came off the hill, just at dark...I drew on him, couldn't see my pins.. had to let up. This morning at 8:30, I saw the same buck chasing does in & out of the woods..at about 8:45, another buck joined the chase & the fight was on At 9:05 the bigger buck finally ran the other buck off & he came right to me. Those G5 tekkans really did a number on him...25 yds. slightly quartering to me...pass thru..went about 70 yds......5 on his left........3 on his right

Oh did I mention......Today's my birthday


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

rabbit, did you shoot that buck in GA or did you travel for him?


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

my friend mike with what we dubbed the mallard foot buck.


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

*Hey 1Fine...*

I saw that drury show also. The Pa. buck was huge. I think it will probably be on one of next years DVD's. Just guessing. I remember the guys comment he said "can you believe we are hunting in Pa. Who says they don't have big bucks in Pa."


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

dynatec15 said:


> *rabbit, did you shoot that buck in GA or did you travel for him? *


My brother and I made a trip to Pike Co., IL
I didn't weigh him bet we estimated around 215 field dressed.
Here's a pic of my brother's buck we did weigh him at 225#'s field dressed.


----------



## chase (Sep 25, 2002)

Nov. 10th at 8am. He was the fourth buck I saw before 7:45am. A larger buck was spotted crossing an open field approx. 100 yards away but spooked when I attempted to lure him closer with a couple soft grunts. The next three bucks responded great to estrous bleats, I only wish I had tried bleating to the larger buck first instead of using grunts. Thirty yard broadside shot and the buck fell in sight. I was using a Mathews LX with Muzzy 100 grain three blade broadheads, complete pass thru..


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Great Bucks!!!*

Some great bucks this year guys, congrats!!!


----------



## fingerflinger (Jan 10, 2004)

Shot him at 6 yards, recovered in 60.
Mathews Conquest 3
Easton Axis 400
100 Grain Slick Trick


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

My son’s Illinois Buck..


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*My son’s Indiana Buck..*

My son’s Indiana Buck..


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

My Kentucky Buck...


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

I am having an absolutely terrible deer season! I have only seen a total of 3 deer but i could have shot all 3 of them at 10 yds. or less from my double bull. They were a small 8 pt. and a doe and her fawn. Didnt really want to shoot any of them.

Now for the good news. I shot my first(and I stress first) coyote. Here is a picture of him. I am no expert but it looks like a pretty big one to me. There were 3 of them and this was way bigger than the other 2.

Went out tonite and still didnt see any deer but I saw my first bobcat from the same stand I shot the coyote. I think it had just came out of its den(dont they live underground?)

At least I am having a little fun! 

rick


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Got another one!


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I already posted my Pa. buck and this week I got my Ohio buck. He is a 9 pt. I shot him at 16 yards with a 60 yard recovery also shot a doe in Ohio. I was using my Hoyt Supertec with my own custom made sight , ACC arrow tipped with a spit fire broadhead. Sight worked awesome you can dial the yardage while at full draw, as he was walking I just dialed to the yardage.


----------



## XHOGGER1 (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's a better picture of my sight and scope I made with my Pa. buck.


----------



## Swychbak (Feb 13, 2004)

*my monster*

this is the first deer with my LX. nothing to write home about but im proud of him. got him this morning. if it wasnt for the primos can bleat i wouldnt have ever got him. he walked by 80 yds from me and kept going away from me. i hit the bleat call 3 times and he doubled back and came straight to me. double lung . only my 2nd deer with a bow, first buck though. i passed up a few last year and ended up with no meat,. luckily my dad gave me some. now i can relax and hunt for a big one.


----------



## FrostyHntr (Feb 8, 2004)

All smiles................................


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*willie*

Congrats to you and your son on some great bucks...where you guys going next? 

P.S. 
You don't look that old.


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Dad and I sore first bow kill on same day.

Here's dad's.


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is my 10 pt


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

My kids with my first bow kill deer.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

November 12, 2004. 15 yard shot, 100 yard recovery.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

12cedars...thats an awully flat deer youve got. did you hit it with your car?


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

Steam Roller Kill.......lol

He's at the taxidermy man right now.....


----------



## archeryshot (Aug 24, 2002)

#2 for the season.11/09/04


----------



## logan30 (Dec 2, 2003)

*my dad's deer*

this is my dad's deer but he didnt want to take pics with it so i did


----------



## chase17 (Nov 10, 2004)

great pics hey u wv boys ne of yeah live or hunt near parkersburg, i hope to have a good pic of a nice buck sumtime before rifle season saw a 7 poin t tonite but he was a lil scrub 7 point buck only proolly 8 inch spread lol


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*FrostyHntr*



FrostyHntr said:


> *All smiles................................ *


I guess you are all smiles since you brought home MAC DADDY 

Give us some more info on that brute...looks like he's got some long G2's.


----------



## FrostyHntr (Feb 8, 2004)

Rabbit,
He was chasing a doe along my hill side at about 8am and I got to take a look at him standing still for about 10 seconds and over the hill he went.
Well, even though he was a good ways off (90 yards) I could tell he was a shooter for sure. About a half hour went by and out of nowhere he comes blasting back over the hill through a thicket and chasing a doe. YeeeeeHawww!!! Kind of like the Dukes of Hazard.
I closed my release on the loop and tried to stand but they were on a dead run and she had already blown by me so all at once I stood, drew, did the old maaaaaaaaaaa about ten times louder that normal to get him to slow down. He did a small curl and stopped quartering away looking back in the direction he had come from. While he was doing that I turned and aimed the bow and almost blew it. I felt my finger move to release and noticed that I had both eyes open...................that doesn't work so I took a breath and closed my left eye and boom. SPINE shot and down for the count.
Thank you Lord for a great day!!!

I shot a Mathews LX w/ TTrest, CJsight and a Doinker Multi Rod and Gold tips w/snyper broad heads.


He scores 140 6/8 gross and has 12 1/2 G2's


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Frostyhntr*

Great story...he looks like he go more than 140".

Super 8pt!! 

Good Hunt'n,
Rabbit


----------



## pegasis0066 (Sep 1, 2004)

Montana Mule Deer taken in September... back from the taxidermist already! Green scored 153.


----------



## kens (May 27, 2003)

*Last day of vacation buck*

10 yard on the ground shot.


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

First archery buck......23 yard shot

Very messed up rack but I'm proud of him.....Tagged out for the year


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Here is my second doe this year. I hae seen a couple of shooter bucks, but I haven't had any good shot opportunitys. Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Deer Stabber (Dec 24, 2003)

I took this one saturday he scores 141 6/8" go Team 11


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

Here is a pic of the first and last ram I'll ever shoot. He was without a doubt the toughtest animal I've ever bow killed. He went over 150yrds after being shot through both lungs with a Magnus Stinger. There wasn't a drop of blood on the ground. 

The guy on my right with the doe is a good buddy of mine.


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

This isn't a dead animal pic, but I thought I'd share it. It is an elbino doe that was standing on the side of the road. I grabbed a camera and snaped a couple of pics. The buck standing in the background was chasing her all over that field. He was actually quite nice.


----------



## Colorado_Lew (Aug 19, 2002)

*One from Colorado*

Made a 5 yard shot on this guy 11/13/04, after he chased a doe
past my stand.


----------



## NYSHunter (Dec 28, 2003)

I was hunting in Morris NY on September 5th. Here is my first deer with a bow as well as the first deer I harvested on my new piece of land. 

It was 30 degrees and wind was 25 to 30 mph. I was in my stand for around 20 minutes and had seen the buck chase a doe. I had called him using in the Primos "big can" and an HTS grunt tube. I had some code blue 20 yards away. He came in at 13 yards. I used a Mathews Outback and St Axis 340 arrows with 125 grain Rock Mountain Snipers. A complete pass thru. He ran under 150 yards mostly downhill.


----------



## The Mathews Kid (Jan 7, 2004)

*Here is my buck*

Killed him Nov 11th, had some code blue doe estrus out, dont know if he was comming to it but he was shot when he was about a yard away from my scent bomb.


----------



## sen3d (Aug 6, 2003)

*Family affair*

I took my buck on the second day of Ky's season and the wife downed her monster the afternoon before opening day of gun season.


----------



## sen3d (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry Here's the wifes


----------



## bowtechguy19 (Nov 10, 2004)

*NYShunter*

How much did that deer weigh? He looks like he has a very deep chest and stomach area. Just curious.


----------



## btomlin (Dec 10, 2003)

Killed this buck on Nov. 9, 2004. This is second 170 I have killed on this day. No guesses what day is my favorite.


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

*Boar and Buck*

Boar and buck


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

*boar*

Couldn't get the boar up. The file was too big


----------



## jlfq2 (Apr 19, 2003)

*A great week!!!*

I harvested this buck on 11-12-04 just 2 days after my wife had our first child.Thank goodness she let me leave the hospital to go hunting.He was chasing a doe and 2 yearlings when he came by my stand at about 18 yds.I took the shot double lunging him and he only went 40 yds before falling over.His brow tines are just under 9" can't wait to see what he scores.I also have deercam pics and some video that my wife took of him just a few days before.So to say the least I am one happy camper.

Jeff

2003 Patriot Dually 55# 27"
Spot-Hogg hogg-it 
NAP 3000
ACC 3-39
Muzzy 75 gr


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

11-14-2004
1st buck with a bow.
McPherson EDGE 63lbs
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
Trophy Taker Top Pin
Gold-Tip Ultralight 400s
Grim Reaper 100 Grain Broadhead

45 yrd shot complete pass through. The buck did a back flip after 35 yrds.


----------



## KSwede07 (Oct 20, 2004)

Shot him on 11/14/04 at 9am. field dressed weight-200 lbs. 19 7/8 in spread. I was proud, haha! Hopefully the picture works, not quite sure I know what Im doing, lol!


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

15 Nov 04 22 yard double lunger. 03 Hoyt Cybetec, Gold tip pro hunters, Rocket Sidewinder 3's 100 grain and Scent loK. I had a little to do with it to.


----------



## carl o (Oct 27, 2004)

So.west Mich.Harvested 11/14/04 @ 5:45pm with my ol,XI @ 25yds.Dressed 175# 25"neck,151 6/8.Last minute buck as 15th was gun opener.Guess will have to see if my taxidermist has a 1/2 off 2nd mount offer


----------



## Mathews2003 (Jan 21, 2004)

Shot this beast on November 14. Passed up a shot at 15 yards because a bigger deer was coming. Never got close enough so took this one at 39 yards. Double lunged him watched him go 35 yards, stood there for a couple minutes, then expired. Dont know about you but this is what I live for in Iowa.


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow! What a Giant!


----------



## Newhunter1 (May 20, 2003)

*Lets see if this works*

here is mine--I hope


----------



## deerhntr75 (Sep 2, 2004)

Got this one on Nov. 15th, 2004 at 715am.....nice 8 pt...chasing a small 6 pt. around......got him at 38 yards with my HOYT XTEC
125 thunderhead...dropped within 60 yards


----------



## deerhntr75 (Sep 2, 2004)

heres another


----------



## C-NOGLE (Jan 6, 2003)

*2004 Ohio buck*

This is my 04 buck shot in Clermont County Ohio, 26 yards quartering away using my Hoyt Ultratec, ACC's and Magnus Stingers 100 grain 4 blade, grunted in...50 yard recovery. I love deer in November.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice bucks all around! Man I'm jealous...still waiting for a shooter to walk by here in NJ. 

Took my first mulie out in Wyoming last week with the rifle...nothing major...just a 5x3 outside the ears.

C-NOGLE...your bro still holding out? I know he was holding out all last season and took a nice buck late...you two seem to always take down a few bruisers each year!


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*Nice bucks guys!*

I was getting tired of waiting on the big one, and didn't want to get skunked like I did last year, so I took this nice little 8 pointer this afternoon.


----------



## Bowtech'n (Jun 22, 2004)

Killed this 9 point Nov. 6 at 6:30 am. I heard a stick break to the right of me, looked over and there he was about 30 yards away walking down a trail that passes my stand at 17 yards. I drew back and held till he hit my shooting lane. I released and the Rocket Wolverine ate both lungs and stuck in the ground behind him. He spun around and ran about 75 yards, stopped, looked back and tipped over. 212lbs dressed, 129" gross.

Bowtech Liberty 60Lbs
Rocket Wolverine 3P 75gr.
Blue Earth County MN.


----------



## Bowtech'n (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's another Pic.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Bowhunters here for sure*

Great Job guys. My favorite thread on AT


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Holy Cow your favorite thread DB!! Simple idea but it has turned into a COOL way to show off everyones success!! Keep em coming, seasons only half over here in MO!! I started the thread but man, the animals everyone on this forum have posted have made the thread unbelievable. easton94


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*Reposted with smaller picture.*

I was getting tired of waiting on the big one, and didn't want to get skunked like I did last year, so I took this nice little 8 pointer this afternoon.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's a picture I took of a friend with his buck he shot a few weeks ago.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

Here's a picture of a buck I shot Nov. 18th (day before shotgun season). I went out right after work hoping to tag one before shotgunners thin the herd. I was in stand for a hour and a half in a light rain before he came walking in within 20 yards. My 70LB Hoyt XTec in combination with an Easton 2512 aluminum arrow tipped with a Rocket BuckBlaster (without the optional fixed blades) did their job. The buck went about 50 - 60 yards before dropping over. After field dressing I was amazed he made it that far since the arrow passed right through his heart. The BuckBlaster is an expandable head that opens to a 2-3/4 cutting diameter.


----------



## ArcheryOnly (Jan 4, 2004)

This is my first bowkill ever, got him on October 29th.
St. Louis County, MO

Parker Hunter Mag
Super Carbon Plus arrows
Whsker Biscuit
65lbs @ 28in.
Team Realtree Muzzy 3-blade
Here's a link, how do I get a picture into the post?

http://www.awesomeantlers.com/showphoto.php?photo=2814&sort=1&size=medium&cat=500&page=1


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

*ArcheryOnly Congrats awsome buck*

ArcheryOnly 1st deer pic


----------



## culleng (Aug 29, 2003)

*wow*

Man guys there are some nice deer being killed this year. Congrats to everyone.


----------



## McGunner (Jul 27, 2004)

I shot this 9 pointer November 10th, 2004 at 2:16 PM. 11 yard shot, double lung, complete pass thru, 50 yards to recovery. He died on the run and his antlers drove into the mud and he flip completely over and did a 180. It had rained off and on all day and was drizzling when I shot him. Not my biggest buck, but I'm happy. I hadn't taken a deer since 11/15/2000. Two buddies of mine took there first bowkills on 11/06/04 and 11/07/04 from the same area. One from my treestand and the other about 100 yards to the south of my stand. It was great having buddies to hunt with and they had good luck their first times out.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Feb 29, 2004)

Shot this one on 11/8 in the morning at 8:30. He has 4 main points on the right side and 3 main points on the left side with a kicker coming out of his brow tine.


Darrell


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*November Buck*

Shot this deer just at last light with a Mathews Outback and Rocket Hammerhead broadheads, which by the way did not open but the deer still only went 50 yards and piled up.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

uh oh Rocket21, dont let Tink hear that about that mechanical!! nice deer though!! easton94


----------



## tmoos111 (Jul 14, 2003)

*2004 kansas buck*

C:\Documents and Settings\Storm Spotter #46\My Documents\My Pictures\Scan0001.jpg

shot this deer nov. 6th, 7 a.m., grossed 156 6/8, and field dressed 205 lbs


----------



## Fast40 (Jun 30, 2004)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Taken 11/18/2004 East Central Illinois Vermillion County.
Mathews MQ1
Louie


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

*here it is*

shot this buck nov. 12th he field dressed 220 lbs and gross scores 151. outside spread is 25 2/8


----------



## teammac (Jul 17, 2004)

*My yonger brother age 13.*

11/21/04


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

180, that is and awesome looking deer!! It looks like he has a rack within a rack on that left side?? easton94


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

*ty*

thanks easton! actually he had three main beams on that left side but one is broken off. we had trail cam pics of him first week of october and it was already gone then . . . . can't help but wonder what was there??? anyway it was cool to finaly see him in person, as we had no sightings and only nite time pics of him before that. if you scroll up you'll see tmoos111's buck, his buck and mine were shot less than 30 yrds from eachother 6 days apart. we had pics of his deer too. way too cool!


----------



## stalkerknocker (Oct 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## twogun (Nov 25, 2003)

11-20-04 - 8:00 AM- 8 yards - Excalibur Crossbow


----------



## OhioBowHntr (Apr 23, 2004)

*Blessed with 2 Pope and Young Bucks this year*

Here is my First Buck from Ohio, Base frame 10 Pointer with 2 scoreable stickers making him a 12 pointer 22 4/8" Inside spread, grossed low 160's










Here is a Picture of My Doe Taken from Ohio>










Here is my 2nd Buck Taken in Zone 1 in Indiana 14 pointer, baseframe 10 Pointer with double browtines and 2 kickers one being a 6 3/8 droptine. Grossed 170.75










Another shot of him Back home>










Good Luck to all those still in the Hunt

Dan "OBH"


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

ohiobowhunter, those are 2 great deer...but think about the taxidermy bill!! i wish i had that problem!! nicely done. easton94


----------



## 4000fps (Sep 15, 2003)

Here is my big buck. Shot him on Friday Nov 26 at 3:45. It was a 20 yd perfect heart shot. Gross 155.

Bryan


----------



## Alaska1171 (Nov 28, 2004)

A spring surprise.


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

*doe in al*

opening weekend in AL


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

*opening day*

My buddy with a bobcat that was chasing a fawn. It stopped just long enough.


----------



## caleb (Dec 29, 2003)

*another in AL*

more meat


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

this is what the boys and ive taken this yr


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

this is what the boys and ive taken this yr


----------



## Swychbak (Feb 13, 2004)

bump


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Oregon Blacktail!!!*

Rattled three bucks in on the 27th.......Shot this one (4x3) at ten yards on the ground.......Rocket Ultimate Steel 125!


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

I arrowed this bobcat Saterday evening but did not find it until Sunday morning.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Friday 11-26, bright sunny, very windy, 3:30 afternoon, go figure. doublelung and still ran 100 yards. 20 yards, ground blind


----------



## Sniper*1 (Feb 6, 2003)

*2004 Indiana Deer!*

With a little (a lot actually) help from some close friends my season has been blessed!


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

My bowhunting buddy shot this bobcat on the evening of November 26th....shot from ground...natural blind.....15 yards.....weighed in at around 30 lbs......Good Job Ron!!!!


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*Elk Kill*



nock said:


> *Here's a pic of the bull I shot on Sept 29th in Western Montana.
> 
> I used a Martin Cougar Mag at 67 lbs and 29" Gold Tips with 100 grain Thunderheads at 27 yards. *


 fNow that is a super nice elk, and when I retire from teaching after 38 years then I will have a chance to elk hunt. Today we start so early in the school year that there is no way to hunt elk or spring or fall bear unless one lives in a state to do so. I tried in Arkansas and had a bad hunt with a friend who was a starting guiding. So from now on I am going to go to a place that has good bears to hunt and plenty of them. 
I love your elk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tasty to .................keep hunting and take a kid hunting or fishing. Steady


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

*Nov. 13 doe*

22 yards, HARD quartering-away shot. Drilled her perfectly, even though there was no blood trail, and she weighed 98lbs on the hoof. Took her with Mathews Conquest 2, gold tip arrows, NAP Thunderhead 100gr, CBE sight and Cosmic Impact scope.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Annette Pettigrew*

Oklahoma Deer


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Annette Pettigrew*

Again


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Luke Pettigrew EWCC2000*

Oklahoma Buck


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

I am posting an email from my friend....he got a nice buck...


Oh yea! I like this sport! This was a double take down buck. I seen this buck walking down a trail from my left side when I see he's a shooter, so I wait till he drops his head and I stand up draw the bow back and wait for him to get closer when he stops and looks up at me and just stands there...and I'll tell you that was the longest hold time I can remember. So he finally drops he's head and I take the shot...he burst into a run for about 20 yards and stops and just stands there and I'm thinking oh @#$*% I missed him...so he drops his head again and walks right down the trail towards the wife so I watch to see what going to happen now, when I hear a thud... And back at me he comes with an arrow sticking in him and I'm thinking COOL! The wife got a shot on him. So up the hill he goes on a dead run when down he goes!! I got out of my stand and found my arrow with blood from one end to the other. I did hit him! He was just one tough buck! Too Cool! The wife was really happy also!


----------



## 12Cedars (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey DB. Looks like the better half really knows what she is doing. Nice deer all around. Set her up with some nice gear also. Hey and your deer was'nt too bad either... lol... Its nice to go out hunting together. I hope to do the same thing some day when my kids are old enough.


----------



## Duke12 (Jun 24, 2004)

Gross 136 1/2
Net 130 1/8
Hoyt X-tec Carbon Express 300's Spitfires 100's
Shot 12 yards
Deer went 110 yards.


----------



## jcaley (Nov 2, 2004)

Took in Kanas 11.6.04. 37 yards. Parker Ultralite 31, carbon express, 100 grain muzzy baby!!


----------



## bowcop (Jan 18, 2003)

12cedars,

That is not DB's better half..........................


----------



## BlueFeather (Sep 27, 2004)

I thought I had a nice spot picked out to spend the rest of the afternoon’s hunt but would not have guessed the outcome in a million years. I was 15 feet up in my climbing tree stand in a scrub pine that would have been too small to even keep my stand level if it hadn’t been for the way it leaned back 10 degrees. I was watching the sunshine work it’s way up the pine trees as the sun was setting when this nice 10 point buck slipped in behind me. He ended up walking directly under my treestand and was at 40 yards before I got my shot opportunity. Arrow flight looked perfect, up until it was deflected. The buck went down hard and I was obviously excited but perplexed at the same time. How did a deflected arrow bring down this buck. After a double lung shot I climbed down from my tree and walked up to my buck anxious to see what my first shot did. My deflected arrow severed the tendon of his right rear leg, struck the left rear leg and snapped it in two. My wife said I should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## BlueFeather (Sep 27, 2004)

My doe I tagged on November 16th.


----------



## Caveman (Feb 22, 2003)

My last buck for the year. I harvested him the day after Thanksgiving. He add a little ground shrinkage. I was trying to hold out for a little bigger one, but I had a good shot and he went down fast, so I have to be happy with that.


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Doing my part to help manage the deer herd in the Lone Star State. A matriarchal doe without yearlings at 20 yards during a evening hunt.


----------



## steadyeddie (Apr 27, 2004)

*man and wife deer*



Ytailhtr said:


> *I am posting an email from my friend....he got a nice buck...
> 
> 
> Oh yea! I like this sport! This was a double take down buck. I seen this buck walking down a trail from my left side when I see he's a shooter, so I wait till he drops his head and I stand up draw the bow back and wait for him to get closer when he stops and looks up at me and just stands there...and I'll tell you that was the longest hold time I can remember. So he finally drops he's head and I take the shot...he burst into a run for about 20 yards and stops and just stands there and I'm thinking oh @#$*% I missed him...so he drops his head again and walks right down the trail towards the wife so I watch to see what going to happen now, when I hear a thud... And back at me he comes with an arrow sticking in him and I'm thinking COOL! The wife got a shot on him. So up the hill he goes on a dead run when down he goes!! I got out of my stand and found my arrow with blood from one end to the other. I did hit him! He was just one tough buck! Too Cool! The wife was really happy also! *


 So where is the wife at in the picture. But super deer and keep hunting and take a kid hunting. Steady


----------



## rcher (Dec 3, 2002)

*success-not*

No luck on Buck this year so I guess I'll have to post previous years mount!


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

*late season archery elk*

Got this guy Dec 5th after a 2 hour spot and stalk. 5X5 (broke one 5th point off tumbling down the hill). Heart shot; 80 yd recovery.


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

opps heres the pic


----------



## jcaley (Nov 2, 2004)

November 6th. Bourbon County Kansas. 15 point 172 5/8. Parker UltraLite 31 100 grain Muzzy.


----------



## team_TRX (Feb 26, 2004)

*My 2004 Iowa Buck*

This is my buck from this years bow hunt.11 point with some character.Shot with a Fred Bear Team Realtree Extreme,goldtip xt,wasp Jackhammer SST at 5 yards.


----------



## Muzzylover (Apr 17, 2003)

*Muzzylovers 2004 Utah Late Season Mule Deer*

Here is a picture of my "Buck of a Lifetime" I shot on 11/26/04 in Utah's extended archery season. 55 yards shot with rangefinder, right through both shoulders. Great entering and exit holes with Montec 125. This buck goes 29" wide and around 184" right now.

Mathews Q2 at 67 lbs
2216 Alum with 125 Montec ( 530 grains at 225 fps )
Wisker Bisquit Rest
Cobra Sight

Alan


----------



## houndawgg (May 31, 2003)

That's a beauty Muzzylover, WTG


----------



## redneckwannabe (Dec 4, 2003)

*Here's one I got with my Justice....a little blurry*

Three bucks walked directly under my stand - this was the last in line. Less than 10 yard shot; 150 yard recovery. Don't know how he went that far.....


----------



## Hare (Dec 23, 2003)

only shot small game this year  but it still gives me a rush  sorry about the foto i took it with me phone


----------



## agg5910 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Bobcat*

Here is a Bobcat I took with my Q2XL...Probably will get it mounted.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*nice texas Dall ram*

toook thisin Vt with all fiber sights broken and shot instinctive.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

my boys 2nd with a bow


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

Here's this year's archery buck. Not a monster but the biggest I've taken with a bow. Shot at 30 yards....went 50 yards and piled up. Shooting an Alpine Impact Extreme, Impact archery sight, NAP Quicktune 1000 rest, Gold Tip 5575 arrows and Rocket Ultimate Steel 100 grain broadheads.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*1st '04*

Arizona Javelinas, I'm on the right. Took these in January of this year.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*2nd '04*

Took this bull in AZ in September.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Ooops need pic.*

Arizona Elk. September '04.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*3rd '04*

Nebraska whitetail.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*'02*

Arizona Coues.


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*'98*

Arizona Mulie.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

toxo said:


> toook thisin Vt with all fiber sights broken and shot instinctive.


Muzzy 3 blade 100 grain............Golden Key accessories help up to the bow falling off the ATV.........but my sight did not.............took him instinctive.....first shot 25 yards in shoulder 2nd shot in lungs at 45 yards!!!


----------



## obh1 (Nov 8, 2004)

toxo

Excellent! Quite a story. I'm sure that's a hunt you won't soon forget


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

got one here he is..


----------



## Hendrick (Dec 16, 2004)

Shot on Nov. 7th, my first bow buck! Came in to a grunt call with another buck.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I shot this North Dakota eight point on Dec. 12th.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS


----------



## xshedhunterx (Nov 25, 2003)

*Jersey deer*

2004 regular bow season 8pt.
2002 reflex buckskin
Trophyridge matrix sight
(homemade cable slide mount) rear peep
Goldtip pro hunter arrow
Muzzy 100gr. 4 blade
Cobra release
Lone Wolf climber


----------



## regnar (Apr 11, 2004)

120# doe
Hoyt Cybertec 70#
Axis 340 w/ American broadhead 100gr
41 yards


----------



## xshedhunterx (Nov 25, 2003)

*Jersey deer*

2004 extended bow 7pt.
2002 Reflex Buckskin
TrophyRidge matrix sight
(homemade cable slide mount) rear peep
Goldtip pro hunter arrow
Muzzy 100gr. 4 blade
Cobra release
Lone Wolf climber


----------



## atlasman (Dec 19, 2004)

This is a buck I took this year in October. 12 yard shot......went about 40 yards. Magnus 4 blade Stingers out of my Patriot.


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

ND 5x6
Hoyt Razortec
Shot him from the ground @ 33 yards on Sept 26, 2004
Around 131 gross


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Xshed, nice deer. What part of Jersey do you hunt?


----------



## Outback2 (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice hat Milhouse..


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

I shot this doe in early November. She ran 25 yards and fell over.
Darton Maverick Express @ 62#.
Carbon Express arrows with a N.A.P. Scorpion.
TruBall wrist release.
N.A.P. 2000 Quick Tune rest.
Cobra Sidewinder sight.


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 18, 2003)

*...hat*

Yeah, someone asked me if they had any good hats where I got that one! Just kidding! Used to shoot a Mathews, but gave 'em up, can't get the bows I wanted in 31" draw. Extremely nice bows though. Here's a buck I shot with my Q2 in 2001 (Sept 3). (PS. sorry in advance...not an '04 deer.)


----------



## gabowman (Jul 26, 2004)

Bow killed deer me and my son took in November in Ohio. Mine's an 8 pter. and Allen's is a 12 pter with kickers. Allen's buck green scored 188 & 3/8".


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

Geez thats a whopper deer your son shot Gabowman and yours is nothing to shy about neither. What county was that in?


----------



## gabowman (Jul 26, 2004)

1f,

We have been invited by a friend the past two years to come up and hunt Richland county, Ohio. Here's a hanging pic of that same deer to give ya a clue as to how big it was on foot. We didnt have a set of scales but I tell people it weighed 300+ lbs. I dont think I'm over exaggerating a bit.


----------



## 1finepistolero (Jan 9, 2004)

Ya, well I believe the weight Ga. That thing look GIGANTIC hanging there. Your son looks like a "little person." Awesome buck. Good work.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

That deer is phenomenal in weight and antlers. Every bowhunters dream buck for sure. I hope I can get on one like that in my bowhunting career.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

another pic of my 8pt.the only pic that turned out..


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Shot this button buck today. Didn't want to but he was limping so bad that I didn't think he was going to make it. He had two broken legs. The one on the back was broke at the joint and was hanging on by some skin. The front was just broke at the knee. How this deer was able to get around was hard to believe. Think I did him a favor. The deer smelled pretty bad so I don't think I'll be eating him. Couldn't really tell if it had been shot or maybe hit by a car It sure hurts to see a deer suffering the way that one was.


----------



## hoss89 (Dec 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

pjrol,

Good ethical decision. 90-100% sure he would not have survived the winter.

Champion2
Full Draw Outdoors
Richwood/CSS


----------



## Ytailhtr (May 22, 2003)

Finally, on the next to last day of the season!!....I shot a nice 8 pointer that came in right at last light...17 yard broadside shot, 60 yard recovery...Browning Raptor w/Heat Cams, shooting fingers, drawing 32" at 58#, shooting an XX75 2317 tipped with 100 gr screw-in Magnus 2 blade....I am a blessed hunter...I just knew persurverance would pay off...tough year too....but now I am a happy bowhunter...!!!

See my webpage, in the "Hunting '04" Album...last photo!

See "Hunting '04" Album http://community.webshots.com/user/ytailhtr2

Enjoy, Kelly


----------



## obiwankabaldi (Jun 2, 2003)

Here is my 8 pt shot on the opener of NYS bow season. I think it is great to see all of the deer that "hunters" got with all kinds of equipment. Bear, Hoyt, Mathews, Oneida, Darton and on and on. All kinds of Broadheads, rests, arrows, etc. Congratulations to all of us. Who realaly is to say what is the best or what constitutes a trophy. Every animal here is a trophy.


----------



## nybowhuntermike (Aug 8, 2004)

i got an 8 and a doe, the pics are in this link along with a bunch of my other out door photos

http://photobucket.com/albums/v610/nymike88/


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll bump this just for grins so we can compare 2004 to 2005!!! Easton94


----------

